# Dont tell me prices arent going up



## ronparise (Jan 14, 2014)

1,254,000  CWA points sold today for $12600 plus wyndhams $299 transfer fee

Thats a penny a point (or $10/1000) for an average mf contract more than the big Panama City Beach contract that sold a few weeks ago


ebay


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 14, 2014)

ronparise said:


> 1,254,000  CWA points sold today for $12600 plus wyndhams $299 transfer fee
> 
> Thats a penny a point (or $10/1000) for an average mf contract more than the big Panama City Beach contract that sold a few weeks ago
> 
> ...



Maybe the posters that are beating the drum in the following thread about owning in both Worldmark by Wyndham and Wyndham Club Plus/Access are on target.  Some of the big and intermediate players may be starting to do this ahead of the Club Wyndham Pass roll out.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=199600&page=4

With the limitation on the number of contracts that can be in an account, it would be logical that mega renters might be scarfing up the bigger contracts as they become available.


----------



## comicbookman (Jan 14, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> With the limitation on the number of contracts that can be in an account, it would be logical that mega renters might be scarfing up the bigger contracts as they become available.



What limit?  The thread you referenced says nothing about a limit.


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 14, 2014)

comicbookman said:


> What limit?  The thread you referenced says nothing about a limit.



It used to be 15 contracts per account.  You would need to call Wyndham to see if this is still the current number.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 14, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> It used to be 15 contracts per account.  You would need to call Wyndham to see if this is still the current number.



Ancient HISTORY. That was a limit on the field size on assembly computer language from the 1970s.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 14, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Ancient HISTORY. That was a limit on the field size on assembly computer language from the 1970s.




recently I was told the number is 40 which is one reason I focus on the larger  contracts.. I have 3 accounts and 38 in one, 18 in the second and 25 in the third, so I have 40 more to buy before I have to think about a 4th account.  Ill let you know when it becomes necessary

I may never get there, because I dont have that many years left  (Im old) and given the prices these days I might start dealing in contracts rather than reservations.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 14, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> Maybe the posters that are beating the drum in the following thread about owning in both Worldmark by Wyndham and Wyndham Club Plus/Access are on target.  Some of the big and intermediate players may be starting to do this ahead of the Club Wyndham Pass roll out.
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=199600&page=4
> 
> With the limitation on the number of contracts that can be in an account, it would be logical that mega renters might be scarfing up the bigger contracts as they become available.



Im not sure what you get from the thread you linked to. Seems to have nothing to do with the topic of this thread (my thread) which is simply that prices are going up for Wyndham points contracts

If you are trying to say the field of Wyndham buyers is growing because of Club Pass.. I dont get it. That makes no sense to me. 

Certainly there is a group of us that see the merits of owning in both systems, but I dont see  that the size of that group and therefore the demand is changing because of Club Pass. If it was I would expect that there would be a similar uptick in Worldmark prices too. But that isnt the case.

I think demand is up for Wyndham contracts because of the economy. Folks that were sitting on their wallets during the recession are coming out to play. Wyndham prices were so depressed, that they were probably (and may still be) the best value in timesharing. 


Youhave this thing about Club pass that enters into everything you have to say on this forum.  I for one dont understand  what you see or how it's important.


----------



## Roger830 (Jan 14, 2014)

ronparise said:


> I have 3 accounts and 38 in one, 18 in the second and 25 in the third, so I have 40 more to buy before I have to think about a 4th account.  Ill let you know when it becomes necessary.



Could it be possible that prices are higher because you bought  so many contracts, thus reducing the supply? 

It'll be interesting to see how many big contracts get listed. I wonder if Wyndham makes some of them available to get new traffic into the resorts. It's better than spending money to get new owners. The club access points can be all dog weeks that are hungry for MFs.


----------



## Roger830 (Jan 30, 2014)

I was suspicious of this sale, so today I looked at in again in sold listings. Positive feedback had been given 10 days after the sale. 

The seller had no prior selling feedback and her buying feedback was for low cost items. Here she offered 1,254,000 points and three different bidders were at $12,000 and above.

It just doesn't seem real.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-254-000-p...21294378486?pt=Timeshares&hash=item4acea325f6


----------



## Bigrob (Jan 30, 2014)

Roger830 said:


> I was suspicious of this sale, so today I looked at in again in sold listings. Positive feedback had been given 10 days after the sale.
> 
> The seller had no prior selling feedback and her buying feedback was for low cost items. Here she offered 1,254,000 points and three different bidders were at $12,000 and above.
> 
> ...



I agree... of all the high point contract sales recently, that one was the most bizarre for the reasons you mention - new seller, CWA rather than low MF contract, and very high price point. I guess some folks are sitting on a gold mine now.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 30, 2014)

Bigrob said:


> I agree... of all the high point contract sales recently, that one was the most bizarre for the reasons you mention - new seller, CWA rather than low MF contract, and very high price point. I guess some folks are sitting on a gold mine now.



So have you seen the National Harbor contract offered at $30000?

ebay

regarding the goldmine...one can only hope


----------



## egg1701 (Jan 30, 2014)

*Wyndham Resorts*



ronparise said:


> 1,254,000  CWA points sold today for $12600 plus wyndhams $299 transfer fee
> 
> Thats a penny a point (or $10/1000) for an average mf contract more than the big Panama City Beach contract that sold a few weeks ago
> 
> ...



Pardon my ignorance.  What is CWA?  I am a weeks owner and new here.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Jan 30, 2014)

egg1701 said:


> Pardon my ignorance.  What is CWA?  I am a weeks owner and new here.



It is Club Wyndham Access.

CWA allows mulitple resorts in the program to be considered as your "home resort" instead of just 1.  It uses the point system.  Maintenance fees are averaged between all of the resorts assigned to the program.  

The Club Wyndham Access (CWA) membership allows early or ARP (Advance Reservation Priority) reservation bookings to those who bought into the program.   Members can book from 13 -10 months prior to the check-in date and get ARP at any of the selected resorts in the program.  It is an expanding list of resorts and can change. There are no deeds  - just access to the Wyndham timeshare vacation resorts program. An owners certificate of membership gets issued for the amount of Access points purchased.  CWA is a perpetual ownership and can be given to heirs.    There are a certain number of resort reservations that are specifically held in this program for CWA members.  CWA members can book reservations at these resorts and may be able to get an ARP booking (based upon availability).    The CWA member can also book reservations at other resorts within the Club Wyndham Plus program at the 10 month window like everyone else.

There is more information about the program in the Club Wyndham Member's Directory posted on the Wyndham Vacation Resorts website:   www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com (for existing Club Wyndham members with a log-on account)  or with the 2013-2014 printed copy of the Club Wyndham Plus Member's Directory.  There is also a website link to the Club Wyndham Plus Member's Directory posted here on TUG BBS at the top of the page  (Wyndham category - Wyndham Information and Advice Articles). 

I hope this helps?   

Cynthia T.


----------



## Bigrob (Jan 30, 2014)

ronparise said:


> So have you seen the National Harbor contract offered at $30000?
> 
> ebay
> 
> regarding the goldmine...one can only hope



Ron.... Shhhh!

Best offers taken. You can anticipate one of the offers in there might be mine. But not at 30K. I'll probably be in the "insta-reject" range.


----------



## lalahe (Jan 30, 2014)

What would one do with that many points?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Jan 30, 2014)

lalahe said:


> What would one do with that many points?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk



Spend the winter in a South Florida resort

Or the summer at Myrtle beach

Or if you are already a platinum owner make 40 weekend reservations to rent


----------



## lalahe (Jan 30, 2014)

Sounds pretty nice  

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 7, 2014)

*Ron - more "PROOF"! Prices increasing!*

Current eBAY auction for Royal Vista 1.2+ million points - 1 deed. Entry bid of $6099 has been made with almost $4500 in closing costs. 

My proof is the 1 million RV points I got on eBAY for $1025 with $298 closing costs 1 year ago. Was recorded 18 days later. No MFs repayment.

Dang, I did really well .... although I don't believe Wyndham RV points have increased 6.7 fold in slightly more than a year.


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 7, 2014)

I hope the prices don't go too high or you guys will be selling and there goes my cheap vacas.


----------



## Bigrob (Feb 7, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> I hope the prices don't go too high or you guys will be selling and there goes my cheap vacas.



I don't think you have anything to fear. Prices would have to go up A LOT for those guys to unwind their points.

But it sure would have been nice to catch prices at the bottom as they did.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 7, 2014)

Bigrob said:


> I don't think you have anything to fear. Prices would have to go up A LOT for those guys to unwind their points.
> 
> But it sure would have been nice to catch prices at the bottom as they did.



Im a seller at a penny a point


----------



## CruiseGuy (Feb 8, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Im a seller at a penny a point



But that's because the person who bought your points wouldn't get anything they could use for 3 years unless they credit pooled future points a year from now!  :hysterical:


----------



## Roger830 (Feb 8, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Im a seller at a penny a point



You and Linda can bid the prices up, tell ebay that you paid, then report that as evidence the market value has increased for Wyndham points. 

I'm surprised that the lone bidder had shown part of his hand so early. Then again, maybe I shouldn't be, it is ebay.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 8, 2014)

CruiseGuy said:


> But that's because the person who bought your points wouldn't get anything they could use for 3 years unless they credit pooled future points a year from now!  :hysterical:




Thats why I picked a penny a point. Because Ive stripped the future points from these things Id have to compensate the buyer with 2 years of maintenance fees, or about a penny a point. ..so Id break even

More than likely Ill be come a broker/dealer...keep what I own, and buy low and sell high for my own account and broker deals for others. At a penny a point there is room for others to pay me a commission


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 8, 2014)

Roger830 said:


> You and Linda can bid the prices up, tell ebay that you paid, then report that as evidence the market value has increased for Wyndham points.
> 
> I'm surprised that the lone bidder had shown part of his hand so early. Then again, maybe I shouldn't be, it is ebay.



Hi Roger!

Ron and I just aren't like that. I follow Royal Vista as I do have ARP there and like the resort. Ron has his special areas of interest, which are VERY different from mine in the Wyndham world. Wyndham points have just been LOW for a while, but there is not much wrong with the product or the resorts... universally, the sales staff and how it functions, is our biggest smelly sock.

A robust resale market means owners WHO must liquidate will at least attempt to sell to a willing buyer - instead of walking away causing a "hole" in collecting those MFs and cause increase collection & legal fees. The willing buyer SEES some value to buy at a GOOD PRICE and to continue paying their MFs. A higher percentage of MFs getting paid thru out the entire system, benefits all the resorts & other owners ... whether it is Wyndham or other resorts (and systems).

When looking at CWP points sales, the MFs for the resort and it perceived ARP value do play a part of its value. Comparing Royal Vista to Branson is very different; comparing a converted fixed week points deed at Santa Barbara is equally different. But to compare a CWP Royal Vista contract of similar size (189 to 203, 406 to 308), the week booked ONLY relies on the OWNER understanding the Reservation system and their luck --- ARP points are just all alike if ONLY for that resort.

Yes, there might be a lesser eBAY price closing for a 77K CWP RV contract - too little to get a full week at RV during PRIME season AND the cost to transfer is the same as a bigger contract. But a 1MM contract and a 1.2MM contract are very similar -- it is just HOW much per 1k of points. 

Both contracts will get YOU 7 weeks in a 1bedroom unit during the Snowbird season (8 weeks if you book the 140K reservations only with the larger contract) ... for the MFs of $1075-1100 per week. 

I brought Timeshares in the South Florida "beachy" resorts INSTEAD of buying a personal condo for an extended Winter SNOWBIRD vacation home. To buy the 1MM points contract for $1025 is an one year EXPENSE item in the grand scheme of life (less than a mortgage application fee on a $500,000+ one bedroom condo). 

To pay, the MFs of about $1100 per week for 7 weeks is so much cheaper than the condo fees 12 months a year plus FL real estate taxes plus all the insurances needed for a BEACHFRONT condo plus year round electric (and cable, internet, cleaning) bill plus the furniture needed plus yearly housekeeping costs, ETC, ETC.

That is my thinking --- right, wrong or stupid --- I either use the points at Royal Vista or go to another (Wyndham) resort each year. And remember, I regularly do stay at other resorts (Wyndham or RCI locations).


----------



## Roger830 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi Linda,

I in no way though that you two should actually do that. My comment was in jest, not only to you but to others that seem to think ebay pricing somehow represents the real world when most timeshare buyers aren't even aware of the listings.

I agree with what you have said and if I were to buy a points only contract, Royal Vista would definitely be a top choice. I visited the resort a few times and I like it very much, but low cost rentals are much easier to obtain at Santa Barbara and Sea Garden. Probably because RV is more difficult to book half priced prime weeks.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 8, 2014)

Roger,
Santa Barbara (no washer/dryers in unit; coin operated only) and Sea Gardens BOTH have studio units (and hot tubs). The really "cheap" travelers (thrifty) will booked them with a discount and be HAPPY-HAPPY campers.

But there are travelers who WANT a certain level of creature comfort - Royal Vista is their cup of tea. It is the place grandparents LIKE to have pictures of the grandkids in the nice pools, the beach is right there and the TIKI bar is just about perfect for that before dinner drink.

And when asked, Yes, the resort is ON the beach. Come down the elevator and walk by the pools to the sand. You aren't crossing any streets.


----------



## persia (Feb 8, 2014)

Is paying the buyer a penny a point enough?



ronparise said:


> Im a seller at a penny a point


----------



## Roger830 (Feb 8, 2014)

Linda,

I like the Ocean Palms hoa at Sea Gardens. It's about the same age as RV, 1999 I believe. They also have the washer and dryer. The Cabana pool area with a tiki bar is very tropical and can be a fun place with entertainment some nights. There is also a pool on the beach with the ocean view. Also, the walking is ok with a road along the innercoastal north to a park or south to the pier area.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 8, 2014)

I own several winter Ocean Palms units, several North Oceanview units (include a 112 one - week 52 & week 1), a Key West unit and one North Cabanas unit. All fixed deeded winter weeks.  And I have stayed in all the unit types over the years.

Everyone has innate likes and dislikes. I have mine and I enjoy some resorts and unit locations more than others. In one respect, I am like Ron -- another will come along tomorrow - if I can get a decent price to sell the current one.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 9, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> I own several winter Ocean Palms units, several North Oceanview units (include a 112 one - week 52 & week 1), a Key West unit and one North Cabanas unit. All fixed deeded winter weeks.  And I have stayed in all the unit types over the years.
> 
> Everyone has innate likes and dislikes. I have mine and I enjoy some resorts and unit locations more than others. In one respect, I am like Ron -- another will come along tomorrow - if I can get a decent price to sell the current one.



I have never sold a timeshare and it looks like southern Fl is going the way of Myrtle Beach on E-Bay.  Few units available for sale compared to the total amount of Wyndham units in the market (I counted 7 timeshares on E-Bay for Myrtle Beach).  

I have believed all along the timeshare market is heading for a major recovery mode.  

A word from the wise from someone that absolutely believes a Wyndham Point is NOT a Wyndham point:  Anyone wanting great locations and great resorts should get in while the getting is good.  Pricing is also great for the relatively low maintenance cost Smokey Mountains.



To bad I do not need anymore timeshares, I saw three at Westwinds.  Somebody is going to go home happy.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 9, 2014)

TS prices are going up.


----------



## Roger830 (Feb 9, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Current eBAY auction for Royal Vista 1.2+ million points - 1 deed. Entry bid of $6099 has been made with almost $4500 in closing costs.



The lone bidder with id 9***r(3) won the auction. His bid was placed Jan 30 @12:37:25
Less than 1 minute earlier, Jan 30 @12:36:44, lone bidder 9***r(3) bid and then won from CJ 1 mil Bonnet Creek points for $5229.00.
All of his bid history of 9 bids is on timeshares.

I don't know what to make of this activity.


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 9, 2014)

Roger830 said:


> I don't know what to make of this activity.



Ron had busy fingers



Still free or almost free

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204091
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=206211


----------



## Roger830 (Feb 9, 2014)

ronparise said:


> 1,254,000  CWA points sold today for $12600 plus wyndhams $299 transfer fee
> 
> 
> ebay



I checked the bid history of this auction and 9***r(3) was one of the losing bidders only bidding $15.
I don't blame him for being cheap, the seller didn't have selling feedback.


----------



## CO skier (Feb 9, 2014)

Roger830 said:


> I was suspicious of this sale, so today I looked at in again in sold listings. Positive feedback had been given 10 days after the sale.
> 
> The seller had no prior selling feedback and her buying feedback was for low cost items. Here she offered 1,254,000 points and three different bidders were at $12,000 and above.
> 
> ...



If the winning bidder was not a shill, then they are arithmetically challenged.

*1,262,500 CWA points* could have been purchased in four separate auctions for a total of *$7870* -- a $5000 savings.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/WYNDHAM-CLU...21309291783?pt=Timeshares&hash=item4acf86b507

*345,000 points *-- $760 bid + $299 closing + $299 transfer = $1,358

http://www.ebay.com/itm/308K-POINTS...70996272505?pt=Timeshares&hash=item566119dd79

*308,000 points* -- $1687 bid + $399 closing + $299 transfer = $2,385

http://www.ebay.com/itm/308-000-ANN...91030683531?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2c7a50e78b

*308,000 points *-- $2100 bid + $0 closing + $0 transfer = $2100

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301-500-Clu...51150182638?pt=Timeshares&hash=item233140c0ee

*301,500 points* -- $2027 bid + $0 closing + $0 transfer = $2027



The 1.254M CWA Use Year begins April 2014.  MF payments begin at transfer, so about the entire year's MF will have to be paid by the new owner.  For this reason, any prepaid/repaid MF in the EBay auctions were not included in the total price calculation.  The lower priced EBay auctions from a shady seller were not considered.

Wyndham EBay prices are all over the map now, and it is difficult to separate the shills from the reals to get a true idea of where the market is.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 9, 2014)

Okay ... just 8 Royal Vista points sales since Nov 1,2013 ... 8 eBAY sold auctions - nothing NOT SOLD for a points total of 1,253,000 for a bid price total of $2770.85. (no, I wanted basic numbers and decide not to spend a hour looking at what costs were paid to close and by whom). 

Royal Vista is NOT part of CWA. Would have been a BIG savings over the $6099 single auction ... same number of points.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 9, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Okay ... just 8 Royal Vista points sales since Nov 1,2013 ... 8 eBAY sold auctions - nothing NOT SOLD for a points total of 1,253,000 for a bid price total of $2770.85. (no, I wanted basic numbers and decide not to spend a hour looking at what costs were paid to close and by whom).
> 
> Royal Vista is NOT part of CWA. Would have been a BIG savings over the $6099 single auction ... same number of points.



I am impressed.  Only eight listings/sales, none went no bid at Royal Vista?  That speaks the world of this resort.

I am also impressed that CWA large contracts are showing signs of life on the E-Bay market.


----------



## Roger830 (Feb 9, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Okay ... just 8 Royal Vista points sales since Nov 1,2013 ... 8 eBAY sold auctions - nothing NOT SOLD for a points total of 1,253,000 for a bid price total of $2770.85. (no, I wanted basic numbers and decide not to spend a hour looking at what costs were paid to close and by whom).
> 
> Royal Vista is NOT part of CWA. Would have been a BIG savings over the $6099 single auction ... same number of points.




If RV is listed with a low starting bid, being udi, it's likely to sell.

What I've been questioning is do we know what are real sales.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 9, 2014)

For RV, I don't trust no $6,000 plus MFs and Closing costs and transfer fees  BID, bring it up over $10K. As I posted early in this thread, 1.252 RV points over 8 sales  --- might be one buyer or several. But for $2771 in bids plus $500 average closing costs times 8, is another $4,000 in costs ... And I am sure, those buyers from Nov-Feb, are getting the usage and paying the MFs on the 2014 points.

Yes, I think I got a good deal in January 2013 for my million point RV deed. Plus, I got to make ARP reservations for 2014 winter weeks. 

Would I buy another similar deal? I might. But, I don't need MORE points for my Winter Vacation home.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 9, 2014)

Roger830 said:


> If RV is listed with a low starting bid, being udi, it's likely to sell.
> 
> What I've been questioning is do we know what are real sales.



They could very well be real sales and a non-VIP peek into the future for Wyndham Vacation Resorts large deeds.

It appears what is being overlooked is that with the addition of Chicago and New York, fairly rich folks might be buying them to cover the large points associated with the two resorts and other high point resorts in the system.

1 Million points could very easily be just two weeks of vacation in New York.

A little early to see if Mega Rentors are jumping on the band wagon yet for New York and Chicago to add to their rental options.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 9, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> They could very well be real sales and a non-VIP peek into the future for Wyndham Vacation Resorts large deeds.
> 
> It appears what is being overlooked is that with the addition of Chicago and New York, fairly rich folks might be buying them to cover the large points associated with the two resorts and other high point resorts in the system.
> 
> ...



Robert -- you don't have a CUE as to WHY those deeds are selling! Don't make like you have some inside information or are even in the market for a 1+MM contract from the resale market. You have NEVER brought a timeshare from ANY secondary market ... having all your points being brought directly from WYNDHAM at full price. NOT ONE Wyndham POINT brought on the resale market by YOU.

Mega-renters would NOT BUY RV deeds because the MFs per thousand are HIGH at $6.23 per 1000 points. People who buy RV deeds are using those points to book ARP for Snowbird stays.

And for someone who isn't interested in renting, you certainly seem to be excessively interested in RENTING or the RENTAL practices using at Wyndham resorts. You don't even travel to the Pompano Beach area during the winter. 

Have YOU even stayed at the Royal Vista resort?


----------



## persia (Feb 9, 2014)

People seem to be wanting large numbers of points and willing to pay handsomely for the privilege of not having to acquire them slowly.  Does seem like mega renters.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 9, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Robert -- you don't have a CUE as to WHY those deeds are selling! Don't make like you have some inside information or are even in the market for a 1+MM contract from the resale market. You have NEVER brought a timeshare from ANY secondary market ... having all your points being brought directly from WYNDHAM at full price. NOT ONE Wyndham POINT brought on the resale market by YOU.
> 
> Mega-renters would NOT BUY RV deeds because the MFs per thousand are HIGH at $6.23 per 1000 points. People who buy RV deeds are using those points to book ARP for Snowbird stays.
> 
> ...



You are apparently aware that I have been actively studying rental activities of Mega Rentors and re-sellers of timeshares for many years.

Your facts are not entirely correct, contrary to what was stated, when we are in Flordia, we have rented.  Not only in Fl.  I might add.  

Based on what is appearing in this thread, it appears that RV has some of the same traits that Westwinds and Seawatch Plantation have (all three, according to the rumor mill, need APR rights for the best high demand weeks).

RV may very well be a very large hidden jewel in the Wyndham System.

By the way, If I ever wanted to become a Wyndham Sales Wesal, which I do not, can I use you as a reference?


----------



## Bigrob (Feb 10, 2014)

*Follow-up on this one*



ronparise said:


> So have you seen the National Harbor contract offered at $30000?
> 
> ebay
> 
> regarding the goldmine...one can only hope



FYI, I got more info on this one. A bunch of contracts that were "upgraded" and a seller who doesn't understand what the real world value is. 

represented by a not-too-pleasant broker. Good luck to all who want it.


----------



## Roger830 (Mar 6, 2014)

Here's some entertainment from luky ebay feedback.

The auction was 1,799,000 points at Palm Air which was won at $15,100.

buyer:
Two months after auction, still no deal. Really disapointed.

luky:
Deed Recorded sent to Wyndham and you have not paid $15K where is my money

It looks like I was wrong when I questioned the validity of these auctions. There were two other bidders at $11,999.11 and $15,000.


----------



## Whoozr (Mar 6, 2014)

*Validity*

Who in their right mind would process the paperwork, have the new deed recorded and send the paperwork to Wyndham without first being paid the $15,000?  Sounds like someone decided to back out of the deal by not paying the agreed upon price.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 6, 2014)

Whoozr said:


> Who in their right mind would process the paperwork, have the new deed recorded and send the paperwork to Wyndham without first being paid the $15,000?  ....



Ha, we're talking about "lucky" here.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 6, 2014)

Whoozr said:


> Who in their right mind would process the paperwork, have the new deed recorded and send the paperwork to Wyndham without first being paid the $15,000?  Sounds like someone decided to back out of the deal by not paying the agreed upon price.



Yea, and from the buyers viewpoint, who would pay $15000 until the new deed is recorded and sent to Wyndham?

Without a trusted 3rd party escrow service to hold the money, these big deals are difficult to close....Someone has to go first and trust the other party...Ive done it for $1500 but  it aint gonna be me for 15k...and for that reason I didnt bid


----------



## Roger830 (Mar 6, 2014)

Whoozr said:


> Who in their right mind would process the paperwork, have the new deed recorded and send the paperwork to Wyndham without first being paid the $15,000?  Sounds like someone decided to back out of the deal by not paying the agreed upon price.



I suspect that the seller might have a means to block the transfer until paid.

Also, someone that had a bad experience might have put in the winning bid seeking revenge.
There was some evidence of this happening in the past.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 6, 2014)

duplicate post..deleted


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 6, 2014)

Roger830 said:


> I suspect that the seller might have a means to block the transfer until paid.
> 
> Also, someone that had a bad experience might have put in the winning bid seeking revenge.
> There was some evidence of this happening in the past.



Bad paper is better than no paper.  They still have a claim against the new owner if the timeshare was accepted and the seller is minus the fees.


----------



## Roger830 (Mar 10, 2014)

Roger830 said:


> The lone bidder with id 9***r(3) won the auction. His bid was placed Jan 30 @12:37:25
> Less than 1 minute earlier, Jan 30 @12:36:44, lone bidder 9***r(3) bid and then won from CJ 1 mil Bonnet Creek points for $5229.00.
> All of his bid history of 9 bids is on timeshares.
> 
> I don't know what to make of this activity.



CJ has another listing the same as the one that sold on Jan 30, for $6099.

It's also for 1,218,000 Royal Vista points. 

With such an odd number of points, I would think that the other deal didn't work out

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 10, 2014)

Roger830 said:


> CJ has another listing the same as the one that sold on Jan 30, for $6099.
> 
> It's also for 1,218,000 Royal Vista points.
> 
> ...



If true, then I guess the back up bidders did not take it either.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 10, 2014)

Again, as prior posters in this thread, their analysis shows several smaller contracts with closing costs is more cost efficient than some of the mega-contracts offered on eBAY. It is all about the money - the bid, transfer costs, MFs reimbursements, points start dates (2014 vs 2015).

A Royal Vista contract's value is NOT in a CHEAPER maintenance fee - it is the ARP. By the time this contract closes and the points are in someone's member number, the 2014 points will be expensive with the 2015 ARP PRIME booking window also gone. 2 YEARS of $7700+ per year MFs to be paid and NOT one Snowbird week booked! And there is NO 2014 Christmas weeks at RV are left even RIGHT NOW. And no RV July 4th 2014 weeks. 

So unless the owner is a Platinum Wyndham owner already and using the 50% discount with the 60 days upgrade rebooking and renting all over the system, they will not be covering all their MFs for 2014 and maybe even some of the 2015 MF cost. 

Or they could book multiple weeks in Hawaii or visit NYC for a week every season for personal use.


----------

